# kleine schrift unleserlich - antialiasing abstellen? wie?

## leo2k

hallo,

ich habe das problem, dass alle schriften so komisch "verschönert" werden mit hilfe von (davon gehe ich aus) anti aliasing.

das problem dabei ist, dass das bei kleinen schriftgrößen dazu führt, dass diese unleserlich werden.

in windows habe ich diese "truetype" technik abgeschaltet da es mich nur genervt hat. in suse linux hatte ich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, eine option zum einstellen, ab welcher schriftgröße AA verwendet werden soll. das wär wahrscheinlich am sinnvollsten.

ich benutze fluxbox. deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass diese geschichte im Xserver eingestellt werden muss.

leo

----------

## leo2k

keiner ne idee?  :Confused: 

----------

## Fauli

Das kannst du in ~/.fonts.conf oder /etc/fonts/local.conf einstellen.

----------

## leo2k

hi,

~/.fonts.conf fehlt bei mir ganz. was muss da rein?

/etc/fonts/local.conf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

-->

</fontconfig>

```

was muss ich da ändern?

leo

----------

## DiD@SyN

versuch folgendes in der /etc/fonts/local.conf einzutragen

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<fontconfig>

  <match target="font">

    <edit name="antialias" mode="assign"><bool>false</bool></edit>

  </match>

</fontconfig>

```

danach xorg (oder deinen xserver) neu starten und klaren text geniessen  :Smile: 

----------

## leo2k

funktioniert tatsächlich  :Smile: 

bei manchen schriftgrößen ist es jetzt genau so wie ich ich will, und bei manchen siehts aber wirklich kac** aus  :Sad: 

kann ich das noch genauer konfigurieren, wie wann was gemacht wird?

leo

----------

## happyfish

mm ich stehe vor demselben problem, nur dass euer lösung leider nicht hilft. das merkwürdige ist, dass die schrift sehr sauber und klar war, als die atitreiber noch nicht liefen (also alles unter mesa). nun laufen die atitreiber und unter X (ohne wndwmgr oder mit fluxbox) sieht die schrift sehr unscharf, pixelig aus; auch in xterm selbst. ich hab schon das howto

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#Mozilla_Firefox_1.0

nachvollzogen, diverse andere fonts installiert und alles mögliche probiert und irgendwie klappt es nicht.

bin für jeden hinweis dankbar.

hier die configs:

http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51390/tux/configs_und_logs/Last edited by happyfish on Sun Apr 17, 2005 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leo2k

am liebsten wüsste ich gerne wo man einstellt welche schriftart überhaupt wo benutzt wird. in windows gabs das ganz einfach  :Wink: 

irgendwo muss doch für den x-server global eingestellt sein, welche schriftart wo eingesetzt wird, oder?

oder kocht da jedes programm sein eigenes süppchen?

ich muss nochmal dazu sagen, ich benutze fluxbox, habe also kein konfigurationscenter o.ä.

jetzt wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn einer von denen die kde, gnome etc benutzen, mal herausfinden würden, an welcher schraube ihr konfigurationsmenü dreht, sodass ich das hier manuell und hoffentlich erfolgreich ändern kann.

leo

----------

## psyeye

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> am liebsten wüsste ich gerne wo man einstellt welche schriftart überhaupt wo benutzt wird. in windows gabs das ganz einfach 
> 
> irgendwo muss doch für den x-server global eingestellt sein, welche schriftart wo eingesetzt wird, oder?

 

Der X-Server stellt  die Schriften bereit. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger  :Smile: 

Dazu vielleicht noch der Hinweis, dass die Reihenfolge  der Pfade zu den Schriften eine Rolle spielt! Setze alle TT-Schriften hoch und die fest-skalierten soweit runter wie möglich.

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> oder kocht da jedes programm sein eigenes süppchen?

 

Nicht direkt - eher so ungefähr jede DE...

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> ich muss nochmal dazu sagen, ich benutze fluxbox, habe also kein konfigurationscenter o.ä.

 

Ich kenne Fluxbox nicht - insofern interessiert mich eher, welche Programme Du nutzt...

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> jetzt wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn einer von denen die kde, gnome etc benutzen, mal herausfinden würden, an welcher schraube ihr konfigurationsmenü dreht, sodass ich das hier manuell und hoffentlich erfolgreich ändern kann.

 

You say "jump", and I ask "how high"?!

Ts...

Gnome-Programme halten sich recht genau an die Vorgaben aus "gnome-font-properties". Recht erstaunliche Konsistenz - glaubt man garnicht, grade bei Gnome...  :Rolling Eyes:  (kann nötig sein, dass man den "gnome-settings-daemon" laufen lassen muss)

KDE-Programme halten sich sehr genau an die Einstellungen, die man mit "kcontrol" vornimmt.

QT-Programme halten sich an Einstellungen, die man in "qtconfig" vornimmt.

Nur hab ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Deaktivieren von anti-alias... Ich mein, wie klein muss man Schriften einstellen, dass einen das stören kann? 4pt??  :Smile: 

psyeye

----------

## boris64

Sagt mal, mit welchen USE-flags habt ihr euer X eigentlich installiert?

Vielleicht ist ja auch eine der USE-flags mit verantwortlich(z.b.bitmapfonts?!).

ich fange mal an

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug +dlloader +dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

```

Zur Erinnerung: meine Schriften sieht grausam aus.

----------

## leo2k

hi

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB 
```

so sieht das bei mir aus  :Smile: 

(ich hatte auch mal font-server gesetzt, hat aber keinen unterschied gemacht)

leo

----------

## happyfish

```
USE="-kde -qt -ldap -fortran -ppc64 -sparc -alpha -berkdb -db2 -dbmaker -cjk -adabas -3dfx -jabber -joystick -matrox -oracle -ruby -sybase -voodoo3 -yahoo acpi alsa avi cups dvd encode exif ftp gnome gtk gtk2 gphoto2 java javascript perl pnp python smartcard sockets win32codecs mysql ogg maildir mime gif mp3 xml php png jpeg mpeg X x86 oggvorbis opengl doc samba ssl tcltk usb scanner pcmcia trusted imap mozilla socks5 mmx"
```

ich habe dann noch fluxbox "demergt" und mit 

```
USE="bigger-fonts"
```

 erneut installiert.

"bigger-fonts" hab ich noch zu den festen use flags addiert, weil es in dem thread wo es um die größe der schrift ging genannt wurde. anschließend:

```

# emerge --update --newuseworld

# emerge -p clean

# revdep-rebuild

```

..wollte nix neu bauen. ein 

```
emerge -e
```

 könnte vielleicht helfen, aber dazu fehlt mir die zeit.

imho glaube ich weniger an die relevanz der use flags. ich möchte nochmal in erinnerung bringen, daß ohne die ati-treiber X  klasse ausgesehen hat. kleine schrift zwar, aber sauber und hübsch. als die atis liefen, da war dann alles nur noch pixelbrei.

wie kann man der ati antialiasing generell verbieten?

```

<match target="font">

   <edit name="antialias" mode="assign"><bool>false</bool></edit>

</match>

```

in /etc/fonts/local.conf bzw. im home hat jedenfalls bei mir nicht sichtbar was gebracht.

----------

## happyfish

ich muß leider nochmal bumpen  :Sad:  ich kriege das aa und damit die verwaschenen schriften nicht weg.

nach einer weile lesen hab ich mich entschieden, in /etc/fonts/local.fonts alles zu erlauben, um dann in ~/.fonts.conf mit den einstellungen zu experimentieren, wobei jede denkbare kombination der 3 varianten keinen erfolg brachte. nun bin ich langsam ratlos *schnief*. ist inzwischen jemand hinter das geheimnis gekommen?

hier die configs: http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51390/tux/configs_und_logs/

----------

